

Forget Pandora - Machine Learning Does Music Analysis - bproper
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/05/18/forget-pandora-brooklyns-clio-uses-machine-learning-to-recommend-music/

======
pedalpete
Their video really makes it like they are the first to ever do this.

This has been tried many times before including EchoNest, MusicIP and
Gracenote. Not sure what is different here.

